# 62 cm COLNAGO CARBONISSIMO



## Bash (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi there,

This a 2004 Colnago Cabonissimo (Excellent Cond), and just checking if anyone here may be interested, so putting feelers out. This is one of my personal bikes, I'm a power seller on ebay in the bike biz, but really don't want to go to the bay, if someone here is interested, Email or PM. 

*SPECS: *

SEAT TUBE: 62cm C-T, 58.2 C-C

TOP TUBE: 58.5 C-C

STA: 73

HEADTUBE LENGTH: 18.5

CHAINSTAY: 41.1

HTA: 73.4

*MSRP* NEW WAS $5000

ACCEPTING OFFERS
PAYPAL ACCEPTED
EMAIL OR PM
EMAIL: [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

beautiful bike and just my size. Too much $$ though. If you get down to about $500 or so I will bite.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I've never been a fan of the monocoque carbon frame thing.


----------

